# Gates Lead Too...



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

A small WC to test paper adhered to a panel using Kilz. Worked well! Think this will become my norm for WC.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Gorgeous idyll - gorgeous green variants!
Is this watercolor or gouache - or a mixture?

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorin this is a fantastic painting. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Just WCs, no opaques. I like guache but prefer to keep it separate. Each medium has its own "look". I do use masking fluid at times, to separate the FG & BG & allow detail.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Puristic - excellent!

Ernst


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

In some ways, Ernst... But not all. After decades painting everything from vans to fiberglass props in theme parks, I make due based upon the nature of the needs. But yeh, I like the simplicity of WCs. Yours are very nice. Very.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey that's really nice Sorin.. How about a quick tutorial on what you did next time you make a sheet?


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Ummm... Make a sheet? You interested in the paper covered panels or the painting? First is easy. Second... Not so since I rarely walk the same path twice. Wait till I resume combining spray with brush! Cummin up.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Making the covered panels Bro.. That's what I meant.. sorry if I was obscure in my request


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

This is really beautiful, I love the colors, good job :vs_closedeyes:


----------

